# What special offers would YOU like?



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all.

We are currently adding more product images and descriptions onto our website at Home - Reptile Equipment, Reptile Supplies, Livefood - Reptile Retail - This is a long task but one that we are actively working on!

We are going to offer many more special offers for our customers, but instead of simply adding them, we would really like to get a little feedback first.

We would love to know if there are any special offers that YOU would like to see. We will change our offers around each month, so if YOU know you need some items this month, let us know and we will see if we can create a special offer on them!

We would also love to hear any other feedback on our website. We have had many nice comments regarding our service (thank you!), but we would also love your feedback on the website design, features etc.

We are striving to be as good for the community as possible!

Please could you send any suggestions, requests and feedback to [email protected]

No suggestions will be ignored as we value your feedback.

Many Thanks.

Gary & The Reptile Retail Team.


----------



## TnJ (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, I also run my own retail website, although in a completely different sector, and I have just had look at your site as I am after a few things for my baby leo arriving on sat but I have noticed that some of you product listings could do with a bit more info on them, so that we know we are buying the right thing.

Sorry, just my opinion.

Regards
T


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I couldnt agree more!!

This is what we are doing at the moment, Im sure you can understand its a LONG job!!

Rest assured everything is being worked on to make sure that all the information you could want will be on there 

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## TnJ (Sep 25, 2008)

:lol2: ..I totally understand what a long and drawn out job it can be..

You may be able to help me actually 
I am looking for some calcium and vits for my baby leo..and suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

TnJ said:


> :lol2: ..I totally understand what a long and drawn out job it can be..
> 
> You may be able to help me actually
> I am looking for some calcium and vits for my baby leo..and suggestions?
> ...


If you email [email protected] with what you need, we would be glad to help 

Gary


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

a special offer i would like to see is something along the lines of X amount of heat matts when brought with a stat. it will encorage people to use stats. well it might encorage people to use stats


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

spend_day said:


> a special offer i would like to see is something along the lines of X amount of heat matts when brought with a stat. it will encorage people to use stats. well it might encorage people to use stats


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Bump for more suggestions


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Last chance for this month as I hope to get new special offers up today.

If there's something YOU need, its a good chance to get it cheaper 

Gary
Reptile Retail


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Any other idea?


----------



## geckogarage (Jul 6, 2008)

i could do with a bulk order discount or something like that, i need 12 11"x11" heatmats and also 3 mat stats, :whistling2:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

geckogarage said:


> i could do with a bulk order discount or something like that, i need 12 11"x11" heatmats and also 3 mat stats, :whistling2:


If you need that, or anyone else needs similar, ALWAYS contact us and we will do you a good deal.

We are currently looking at our pricing and trying to negotiate better pricing to be as competitive as possible.

Is there anything else that we should know? Anything? 

Gary


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

hi mate
could you do a 45x45x60 exo-terra for £50 & free delivery plz:2thumb:

graeme


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

im so getting a uv tube as soon as i get payed how long is the sale 4


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> We are currently looking at our pricing and trying to negotiate better pricing to be as competitive as possible.
> 
> Is there anything else that we should know? Anything?
> 
> Gary


Yes prices needs to be cut and it would be nice if P&P was included in the item cost if it isn't already.
Price match wouldn't be such a bad idea :whistling2: .

Nice looking website : victory: .


EDIT: Is there something wrong with the live food section cause it says 1kg of morios is *£40* which is more than twice the price I paid elsewhere !!!


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

*ideas!*

that the postage is included in the price


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> EDIT: Is there something wrong with the live food section cause it says 1kg of morios is *£40*


Me being the idiot I'am bout 1kg of Mealworms instead of morios but none the less *£40* is still quite steep for 1kg of MORIOS :lol2:.


----------

